# Who has debaged?



## Z4phillygirl (May 1, 2005)

blueguydotcom said:


> thankfully that seems to be a mostly outside california thing. i rip off the dealer plate, backing and anything else that connects my car to a dealer. it's incredibly offensive that they feel it's okay to use our cars as rolling billboards.
> 
> btw, I have seen california cars with it. A Hemet dealer does it.


One call and that Hemet dealer will be fined and you won't see those badges anymore.... Another possibility is that the dealer might give a monetary discount for badging. In that case, as long as the buyer is willing, it's not illegal.

I also imagine that the kind of person who buys from Fletcher Jones Mercedes WANTS the stupid badge on the front windshield that includes the "signature".... :eeps:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

this thread reminds me, when i was in utah, i saw this...


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

My wife's vehicle has been debaged in the front only.

My vehicle has not been debaged.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Matthew330Ci said:


> this thread reminds me, when i was in utah, i saw this...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

"The last of the little guys..." :bustingup


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Wife's Maxima had a dealer badge.

Heated up with hair dryer.

Dental Floss to remove the badge.

Goo Gone to get rid of the residue.

Good as new


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

My car had no badge. But it does have the dealer plate. I've always wondered if a tech would treat your car the same if it didn't have any dealer ID's on it?

Also, I can see debadging the dealers name/logo, but what's with taking off the cars' numerical ID? :dunno: 

Why would anybody want to do this, other than wanting somebody think you have a 330 instead of a 325 for example. I don't get it.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

> Why would anybody want to do this, other than wanting somebody think you have a 330 instead of a 325 for example. I don't get it.


Because it is clutter on my car. In my opinion.


----------



## SWISS (Apr 3, 2005)

zentenn said:


> My car had no badge. But it does have the dealer plate. I've always wondered if a tech would treat your car the same if it didn't have any dealer ID's on it?
> 
> Also, I can see debadging the dealers name/logo, but what's with taking off the cars' numerical ID? :dunno:
> 
> * Why would anybody want to do this*, other than wanting somebody think you have a 330 instead of a 325 for example. I don't get it.


Cuz it sucks trying to get the wax out of the numbers for 1. And mabey I don't want to adveratise the size of my powerplant.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't really like badges, be they dealer ones or make/model ones. It's just a personal thing though. My dad cracked me up one day. When he was buying a car a few years back he asked to have the dealer badge pulled off. The sales guy told him that they could't tkae it off. He said "that's fine, we're deducting at least 1k from the price we just negotiated." The sales guy asks why and pop's said it was for advertisement fees. "If I have to fill this thing up w/ gas so you can advertise then I'm getting someting out of it." The badge was taken off w/in the half hour.


----------

